# Are these hybrids?



## Aspencer (Jul 23, 2011)

I was given these as Mbipia cf Lutea Yala Swamp but now call them Haplochromis sf crossbar or spotbar...can someone identify them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi They were misidentified as M.lutea but H.sp"cross bar Yala" was the original name
it's this fish
http://www.arkive.org/cichlid/mbipia-lutea/
now look at the M.lutea from Makobe island
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... hp?ID=1771
yu can sse by yur own eyes that they are very different so the most appropriate name would be H.sp"cross bar Yala swamp"
xris


----------

